# Gday From Australia - Steaks



## Bathrone (Apr 6, 2005)

Gday from Australia, my first post. Ive done a bit of reading with the posts here, top stuff!  

So, I want to improve my barbie resume. I recently experienced a *MAGIC* steak. I found out it had a special cooking process.

Q1. What would slow cooking ay 72c for 18 hours and then searing it on a barbie grill do? How is this different to just cooking it on the barbie?

Q2. Mate of mine says that the steak is dipped in melted butter after coming out of the slow cook oven but before going onto the searing grill. What would this do specifically?

Q3. A scotch fillet cut is the same as a rib eye cut?
Q3a. What is a prime rib steak cut?

Q4. I understand I need to purchase grain fed top quality meat.

Can anyone recommend a good book on grilling, barbies and meat. I dont want to have mates round at my joint and cook em up snags like I used too. I want to learn how to cook gourmet steaks to perfection.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 6, 2005)

Bathrone said:
			
		

> Gday from Australia, my first post. Ive done a bit of reading with the posts here, top stuff!
> 
> So, I want to improve my barbie resume. I recently experienced a *MAGIC* steak. I found out it had a special cooking process.
> 
> ...



Personally, I like my steaks cooked to medium (warm, pink, center).  This usually makes the steak rather tender, although not fully cooked.



			
				Bathrone said:
			
		

> Q2. Mate of mine says that the steak is dipped in melted butter after coming out of the slow cook oven but before going onto the searing grill. What would this do specifically?


The butter will help caramelize the exterior surface of the steak, as well as add a little bit of flavor to it.  I've done this before at a restaurant.



			
				Bathrone said:
			
		

> Q3. A scotch fillet cut is the same as a rib eye cut?
> Q3a. What is a prime rib steak cut?


Actually, I've never heard of a "Scotch fillet cut".  However, Ribeye steaks are cut from a Prime Rib roast.  I have seen some Ribeyes that still have the bone attached, but I can't remember what they are called.



			
				Bathrone said:
			
		

> Q4. I understand I need to purchase grain fed top quality meat.


Never be afraid to pay for quality.  You will not be dissappointed.  That said, if you're on a budget, buy the best you can afford.  Depending on how you like your meat cooked (medium, rare, well done, etc.,) should really dictate what cut of steak you buy.  The most tender cuts are Tenderloin, followed by Ribeye, then T-bone/Porterhouse (I could be mistaken about the last ones).  If you buy a cheaper, tougher, cut, such as Sirloin, round steak, etc., and you cook them well done, expect to chew for awhile.  Those cuts are best cooked medium.



			
				Bathrone said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a good book on grilling, barbies and meat. I dont want to have mates round at my joint and cook em up snags like I used too. I want to learn how to cook gourmet steaks to perfection.


I've only got two cookbooks on grilling.  _"Thrill of the Grill"_ by Chris Schlesinger, and _"Mad Butcher's Great Kiwi BBQ"_.  Chris Schlesinger's book is American, so you'll have to convert some of the measurements.  Mad Butcher's book is from New Zealand, and ought to play right into your hands.  As I understand him, he's rather a popular figure there, and probably has more than one cookbook out.


----------



## lutzzz (Apr 6, 2005)

*This might help???*

Try:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0761120149/ref=ase_robrob8sminimall/002-3426415-0127262?v=glance&s=books

I won't endeavor to answer some of your other questions.. sounds like you want to know how to grill a "pot roast"  

Grilling a steak is basically a "no brainer"...

1. Start with a GOOD piece of meat at 3/4 (minimum) to 1 1/2 inches thick... at room temperature. BTW "prime" is merely a grade of meat here in the US.. has to do with the fat marbling and is hard/rare to find for us common folk.
2. Have your fire hot (500+... 600-700 degrees F or so is better).. hold your hand over the grill, it should go "One thousand One, One thousand T... OUCH!" ...charcoal preferred.. doubt you can get gas that hot anyway.
3. Salt and pepper your steak 15-20 minutes before you put them on. ( yes, it's okay to salt,, as long as it's not done hours before you cook.. and it draws a bit of the juices out to help caramelize the outside of the steak). 
4. Sear on each side at 2-3 minutes, turn only once, if not done to your liking, move to a cooler part of your gill and wait until you see the slightest trace of juice appear on the top of your steak.. that will be medium, probably medium well but will have some pink inside.
5. Let your steak rest for at least 10 minutes before you cut it or you'll drain all the juices all over your plate.

Bear in mind this is all IMHO (just in case that's "In My Humble Opinion" .. and that other's mileage may vary!

Good luck..
dave


----------



## Raine (Apr 6, 2005)

You would not want to cook a regular cut steak for 18 hours.

Don't think you would even need to cook the whole ribeye that long either.


----------



## lutzzz (Apr 6, 2005)

*Rainee...*

"Don't think you would even need to cook the whole ribeye that long either"... 

Yeah,, sounds like he wants to cook his roast until you can pull it like a pork butt or brisket or something??? Not sure I understand what he's looking to do here.... Anyway,

I've done a few Rib Roasts on my 22" Weber kettle... just like I cook a turkey or a couple of chickens. (or course a turkey takes much longer and I have to use the "minion" method for the charcoal)... but...

On my Weber kettle.. with the top vents open (always keep them open to avoid producing creosote), and my bottom vents virtually closed... my internal temp is 350-375 degrees. Using lump banked to one side with the roast, chickens, or turkey on the other side. A two rib roast takes about 1 3/4th hours as I recall, but I always measure by the temperature and how many beers are missing from my six-pack!

Be sure your top vent is on the OPPOSITE side of your charcoal.. so the air flows from the charcoal across the meat you're cooking. Not as important if you're not adding any smoke, but I toss a few dry chucks of Hickory in a foil pack, poke few small holes in the top of the foil, and put them on the coals... 

Anyway, you're basically roasting in a 350 degree oven with a little smoke added if you wish.

I cheat and use one of those Maverick remote probe thermometers (some good buys on the net) which allow me to sit upstairs (up to 100 feet away or so) and monitor the temp of the meat without running downstairs and outside to continually check. Mine has two probes so I can also monitor the grill temp if I want.

I pull my rib roast off at about 125 degrees.. it goes up another 10 degrees or so as it rests.. giving me a medium rare roast...

Same should work for a Rib Eye (without the ribs) I'd think?? Food for thought anyway  

But "grilling"... no way that would work I can see. Outside would be cremated before the middle of the roast was warm... ?


----------



## Raine (Apr 6, 2005)

Here is a whole boneless ribeye we cooked. I believe the ribeyes with bones are referred to as standing rib roasts.


----------



## Raine (Apr 6, 2005)

Then here it is sliced.


----------



## lutzzz (Apr 6, 2005)

*Rainee...*

Yep.. that's it!

I always prefer to cook them with the bones attached, aka standing rib roast, (better flavor) and the "Golden Lion" type cut some markets sell just aren't the same .. that's where they cut away the eye/meat from the bone and then stuff it back on the bone and tie it with twine....


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 6, 2005)

Vintage 1970's Spring Blossom Corelle dishes!!!!!  

I have those!  Love them....


----------



## Raine (Apr 6, 2005)

They were my husband's grandmother's. came with the house. Had them boxed up for a while.


----------



## lutzzz (Apr 6, 2005)

*Another Idea...*

Lodge makes a really neat cast iron hibachi... think it's the model 410 or close to that...

Anyway, my downstairs fireplace draws much better than the others and in a pinch, I move the grate and slip in this hibachi... a few coals, and you can grill some great steaks (or hamburgers, or whatever).

I got mine at Amazon on sale... and shipping was free.. so if anyone is interested, you might check there.


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry no wisdom here just wanted to say Welcome to the Site Bathrone  .


----------



## Bathrone (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks all 

This all comes from a restuarant that makes delicious steak. Ive since been given the process.

The slow cooking is at 72C (degrees celsuis) for 18 hours. Its not tough at all. Honestly it melts as you cut it with a steak knife.

Im interested to know what slow cooking it would do, and then finishing it off with searing on a hot grill.

It turns out different to steaks I grill alone.


----------



## Raine (Apr 6, 2005)

Must be cooking the whole side of beef to cook it that long, unless they were cooking a brisket.


----------



## Bathrone (Apr 6, 2005)

Possibly they do a whole slab in the oven then cut them as the orders come in.

What I know for certain is the slow cooking process at 72degrees C for 18 hours, dipping in melted butter and searing on a hot grill.

Q: What is the difference between slow cooking and grill cooking? Why would the restuarant goto this effort? What happens with the structure and substance of the meat when slow cooked?

Q: So if I got my own 1inch thick bit of steak I would have to slow cook it at 72c for less time than the 18 hours as it is a much smaller bit of meat?
They do a special with a larger cut of meat, 450g, with bernaise sauce and avocado. Oh yeah, better than ***    

Mmmm, keyboard dribbling


----------



## Raine (Apr 6, 2005)

What type of steak is it?  Low & slow is the best way to cook tender a tough piece of meat, such as a brisket.

They are cooking it at slightly above the danger zone.

Normal low & slow cooking temps here are done around 107-121C.

Grilling is cooking hot & fast.  

Low & slow is great for tough cuts of meat, for rendering the fat out and making a tough piece of meat moist and tender.  Otherwise you would be making jerky.

I would say a 1 inch steak needs to be grilled. It also depends on the cut and grade of the meat.


----------



## lutzzz (Apr 7, 2005)

*Brisket*

This is a brisket (beef) cooked about the way you're talking about... I don't think it took 18 hours but at least 12 I think.

Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## lutzzz (Apr 7, 2005)

And I should clarify... I think 72C is about 160 degrees F? And IMHO that's too low to probably be safe. 

I know the theoretical danger zone is between 40 and 140 F, but we always slow cook at least 225 F... Anyway, if I can figure out what you're talking about, I might be better able to give you some meaningful information.  

We wouldn't call that "steak" here.. it's brisket, the stuff corned beef is usually made of... pretty tough unless it is REALLY slow cooked for a long time.. then it melts in you mouth...


----------



## Bathrone (Apr 7, 2005)

No its definatly not corned beef style cuts. It is prime rib steak, juicy and tender.

It is actually cooked on the grill, the slow cooking isnt complete, when its dipped in melted butter its seared on a hot grill.

My freind was saying slow cooking gelatinises the tissue or something?


----------



## Bathrone (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is the process:

1. Grain fed prime beef
2. Slow cooked at 72 degrees celsuis for 18hours
3. Dipped in melted butter
4. High temperature seared on a hot grill
5. Served with bernaise sauce and avocado
I can only describe the steak as being moist and tender, with a delicate and delightful taste. It just melts when chewed.


----------



## cookbookin (Apr 7, 2005)

The ABSOLUTE BEST barbecue cookbook is The Best Recipe Grilling and Barbecue by Cook's Illustrated!!!  Take my word for it.


----------



## lutzzz (Apr 7, 2005)

*Bathrone...*

I'm up real early here seeing if I the weather, tides, etc. are gonna be good for crabbing (Dungeness). This is about the last month they are good here... before they start to molt (shed their shell and grow into a new one). So, if I can get a crew I'll sail pretty soon.... In the meantime...

The "process" you mention surely sounds interesting. I'm not sure I could bring myself to spend $12-$15, or probably more, per pound for Prime grain fed rib eye beef (if I can even find some here) to test it  

That said, what you're talking about here is beyond my level of knowledge and experience, so I'll dump what I know below, and then pass and leave it to some of the experts here.

From what I've read, heard, and experienced, collagen begins to break down at about 160 to 170 degrees... that's why when you're "Q'ing" a roast, your temperature will rise at a constant rate for awhile, then STALL for up to an hour or two at about 165 degrees F, then take off again.

This is 'cause the collagen (tough connective tissues in meat) releases water as it breaks down.. and that cools the meat. The meat temp won't begin to rise again until most of the collagen is broken down. Then the fat begins rendering as it cooks more. This might be the "gelatin" your friend was talking about.. I don't know.

But typically, before my meat becomes "fork tender", i.e. "pullable" for pork sandwiches, etc. I must reach 185-190 F for butt, and brisket sometimes must go higher. Depends on the "personality" of the meat. Cooking at 225 degrees, brisket might take 10 hours to reach that "stall point"... and sits there for a few hours, then it takes off again until I reach 190+ F or so internal temp and I can "fork" it.

That might be the process you're talking about.. I don't know... But I'm at a loss to figure how your friend can do that cooking at only 72C (160 F). He has to bring the meat temp to at least 160 to begin the collagen breakdown. Then again, not all collagen is created equal and could be the prime grade of beef is different... 

Anyway.. Hey guy, this sounds very interesting. I'm going to pass giving it a try though. If I told any of my friends I "Q'ed" a PRIME grade of grain fed rib eye steak for 18 hours, they would have me committed... I'd try to tell them "that's how they do it in Australia" and on my way to the institution I'd tell them... "wait, there's more... THEN I seared it in butter on the grill" ... but I don't think it would work.

It's always interesting to hear from other parts of the world about some unique cooking techniques they have. Thank you for sharing.

On another forum, somebody was telling us how great it was to "deep fry" their prime rib roast (like you would deep fry your turkey)... I couldn't come to grips with that either.. but it's probably "good"? Don't know...


----------



## Raine (Apr 7, 2005)

Have to agree Lutzz, not sure why you would need or want to cook a fairly tender piece of meat that long. And the cooking temp is pretty low as well.  However, cooking at that low of a temp, I could see why it would take so long.
Unless maybe the grade was select, which would be a tougher piece of meat.


----------



## Brooksy (Apr 7, 2005)

Great info you blokes, I've enjoyed reading it immensely.

I'm a day late, but if I could chime in, Scotch fillet is the back out of the Tbone - the best fillet off the beast. 
What we used to do was to part cook these the day before a function, chill the whole roasts then cut them to 1" - 1 1/2" steaks, dip in butter (or oil) then char grill (red hot) for about a minute each side. 
All this did was to seal the steaks & when served to our American guests, they go ape over them - still bl**dy inside. For a few steaks it really isn't worth it, but if you are preparing a couple of hundred, then it is the way to go - most certainly. 
We worked on about 7 steaks per fillet, so you can imagine we had heaps of full fillet roasts. We didn't slow roast though, just enough to seal the outside and in about 1/2" or less. Steaks turned out tender, juicy but above all easy to cut.
(Don't cater anymore, used to help out on big occasions.)

We mainly use Fillet or Rump & my formula is for a 1" steak: 
1 minute each side = Blue
2 minutes ea side = Rare
3 minutes ea side = Medium
4 minutes ea side = Well done

I don't work for a caterer now, so it doesn't matter. I only have to please myself and DW. Even the kids complain the steaks are still mooing @ 4 minutes. 

BTW Welcome Bathrone from another Aussie.


----------

